

Terrible choices: MySQL - dutchbrit
http://blog.ionelmc.ro/2014/12/28/terrible-choices-mysql/?

======
tenken
meh. if your application framework doesn't provide sane defaults across all
DBMS supported by that framework -- then don't blame the underlying tool when
you mess it up.

For example I code using Drupal alot and to my knowledge the PDO settings for
the _supported_ database engines attempt to make the Database layer API
provided by Drupal as consistent across all underlying DBMSs for developers.

If I were to add a driver for say FileMaker Pro to drupal, it'd be up to me to
assure the underlying FileMaker Pro DBMS settings and semantics were
configured similarly to the default supported drivers in Drupal.

